# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Септики и биостанции

## geogratin-gosbvr423

Подземные бессточные септики используются для хранения бытовых и хозяйственных сточных вод от участков на дачах, загородных домов и разных социальных объектов. Их применяют везде, где не существует возможности подключится к городской канализации и где не удалось получить разрешение на строительство очистной станции. Пластиковые септики - это резервуары для сточных вод из полиэтилена часто называют пластиковыми септиками. Это продукты со множественными преимуществами. Во-первых, они легкие и простые в сборке, в отличие от своих бетонных собратьев.       

Конкретно благодаря тому, что пластиковые септики производятся методом ротационного формования, они очень герметичны, а значит намного экологичнее. Это герметичные модели, без каких-либо сварных швов и стыков. Поэтому, выбирая для своего участка пластиковые септики, вы можете быть уверены, что сточные воды не просочится в грунт земли. Такие септики отлично подойдут не только для домовладений, но и для дачных загородных участков. Если мы не будем оставаться там круглый год, нам точно не придется нести расходы на постоянное опорожнение резервуара.       

Часто также можно встретить термин экосептик. Что стоит за этим именем? Что ж, это распространенный, хотя и не очень профессиональный термин для домашних очистных сооружений. Это недорогой, но очень хороший и эффективный вариант. У такого биологического септика имеется несколько весьма положительных сторон. Во-первых, он прост в использовании, так как его работа основана не на электронике, а на гравитационном потоке. Именно по этой причине инфильтрационные установки работают даже при полном отсутствии электричества. К тому же экологические септики не требуют частого выкачивания – собранные отходы собираются два раза в год. Заказать септики и биостанции Вы можете у проверенного завода-производителя септиков "ДКС" который находится в Москве. Возможна как покупка уже готовых пластиковых септиков, так и покупка септиков с монтажом на месте установки "под ключ". Смотрите каталог септиков и биостанции здесь [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Телефон и email компании:84955045429 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

